# Push



## Mr. Obvious (Dec 12, 2008)

This sci-fi thriller involves a group of young American expatriates with telekinetic, telepathic, and clairvoyant abilities, hiding from a clandestine U.S. government agency referred to as "The Division." They try to find the only woman that ever escaped from "The Division". She is their only key to finding out how to escape the agency. They must also use their different talents and band together for a final job enabling them to escape the agency forever.


Summary:
)

Trailer:
lol.

For some reason it reminds me of Heroes...Well discuss


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 12, 2008)

When I first saw the trailer for this, I thought it looked really cool.  Then I saw it again, and I wasn't as impressed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2008)

Why does this sound extremely familiar? Like there was a movie/tv series/tv mini-series about this exact same thing?


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2008)

Definately reminds me of Heroes.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 12, 2008)

The Division is obviously evil.  Nevertheless I'll watch it.

Though when I saw the title I was thinking porno


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 12, 2008)

it sounds like the end of pregnancy


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2008)

Well if the story doesn't suck like heroes then i'm down.


----------



## Gooba (Dec 13, 2008)

Heroes the movie, sounds good enough for me to give it a shot.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Well if the story doesn't suck like heroes then *i'm down*.



You're down?  Why aren't you up for it?


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DCL2CB7DvQ&feature=pyv[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgB70STcqSw[/YOUTUBE]​
Interesting, no? :ho

Hopefully with this movie and Underworld, we can start 2009 off right.  Now amuse me with your discussions on this movie.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks good. It looks like a movie version of Heroes or a sequel of Jumper.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 17, 2009)

Jumper with a different actor and power, that's all. I'll see it, but not in theaters.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

I love these types of movies, I will defiantly see this when it comes out.


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 17, 2009)

push just doesn't sound like a good title for a super power flick


----------



## Kreig (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks like a shitty to sequel to Jumper.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 17, 2009)

i'll download

but yeah it looks like a heroes/jumper crossover


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2009)

Actually, now that people bring up Jumpers, I do see some similarity, and my hope fell considerably.


----------



## spaZ (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks nothing like Jumper to me.


----------



## Kreig (Jan 18, 2009)

spaZ said:


> Looks nothing like Jumper to me.



People with special powers hunted by a government agency led by a black dude.

Sounds a lot like Jumper to me.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 18, 2009)

Kreig said:


> People with special powers hunted by a government agency led by a black dude.
> 
> Sounds a lot like Jumper to me.



That's kind of a shit comparison. 

There's plenty of movies like that (not that the black guy part even matters.) And I don't watch Heroes, I will probably see it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Heroes sucks ass. Anything is above that piece of shit, including jumper. I mean that shitty actor is a better actor then 3/4th of the actors/actress on heroes. Disagree? Can't. It's mother fucking fact


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jan 19, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Heroes sucks ass. Anything is above that piece of shit, including jumper. I mean that shitty actor is a better actor then 3/4th of the actors/actress on heroes. Disagree? Can't. It's mother fucking fact



I can't bring myself to watch Heroes, I tried once and it hurt.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't blame you. Shit you probably watch season 1 which atleast had a "Decent" story but still meh acting and bad dialog. Now season 2 and 3, lol how the fuck the show is still on is beyond me.


----------



## Bender (Jan 24, 2009)

Aaah, my bad for making a duplicate thread

Film looks dope I can cope it

Looks nothing like Jumper or Heroes


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 24, 2009)

Heroes is epic ... as long as you dont focus on the why

Soon as you start analyzing it you fuck yourself up


----------



## benstevens19 (Jan 24, 2009)

the c list actors for this movie just domes it to fail, but we maybe might see a cool use of powers. using tk to move a gun around, we might see some wanted in this movie. Heroes/jumper comparisons is spot on. Fraust was spot on. Heroes seaon 1, if you watch it from start to finish, is a great show.


----------



## chaosakita (Jan 24, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I can't bring myself to watch Heroes, I tried once and it hurt.



You were supposed to focus on all the touching between Peter and Nathan instead.


----------



## Chee (Jan 24, 2009)

Heroes was good in season 1, now it just fails hard.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 6, 2009)

Okay, so this came out today.  Anyone see it yet?


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Feb 6, 2009)

I think I'm gonna see it tomorrow. I still have high hopes for it, hopefully we'll see some creative uses of powers. 

As for the jumper comparisons, the actors seem better.

Anyway can't be worse than heroes.


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2009)

My first thought when seeing the trailer was shitty special effects based movie like Jumper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

It doesn't look anything like Jumper or Heroes other than the people have powers and it's on a screen.

That's like saying every comic book is the same as every other comic book. Get a grip.

I'll probably see it on DVD.


----------



## Fenton (Feb 6, 2009)

Just came back from this movie. It needed moar Victor (Blond guy who kicks Human Torch's ass in the commercials) every scene that guy was in was fuck win. 

Actually he didn't do anything but own people, but he did well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Like when he took out an army of gun totting gangsters with his bare hands.




The Jumper comparisons are probably because of the titles and both movies have a badass black man chasing some punk. 

At least this didn't have Hayden Christianson.


----------



## Bender (Feb 6, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> At least this didn't have Hayden Christianson.



Amen to that

Movie was win you ask me 

Brilliant just fucking brilliant I expected a snazzy ass pussy ass movie similar to Jumper and lame like Heroes and smelly action scenes like in X-men 3. 

Excellent cast 

also 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Funny ending 




Btw quiz time people if you could have any of the powers from the movie which would it be? Me I'd like the power of a shifter. I'd be a rich friend big time!


----------



## Shark Skin (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll probably see this Sunday.


----------



## Fenton (Feb 6, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Btw quiz time people if you could have any of the powers from the movie which would it be? Me I'd like the power of a shifter. I'd be a rich friend big time!



But the guy said 
*Spoiler*: __ 



it didn't last, so eventually someone would notice the pieces of paper with numbers written on them.


 

And couldn't the pushers make you richer even easier and with no chance of getting caught? 

I'd want the movers powers (who I first thought were the ones called pushers). Freaking awesome. Block bullets force pull/push bitches. Of course it's not so useful if you're an average joe. 

Mind controls pretty cool too. Shadows are okay, Sniffers...not so much. And those guys are freaks.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought this movie was bad, as in not good.  This is coming from a guy who was okay with jumper and liked the spirit.  This movie would've been tolerable if it wasn't two hours long, in fact this movie would be alot better if it was only one hour long.  There's like 2 minutes of action, which consisted of shitty gunfights and crappy star wars rip off force fights.

As for the question, I'd be a pusher can do anything with that ability.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't look anything like Jumper or Heroes other than the people have powers and it's on a screen.
> 
> That's like saying every comic book is the same as every other comic book. Get a grip.
> 
> I'll probably see it on DVD.



People with powers being hunted down by the Government.....and the lead is a rogue. Sounds like Jumper to me(I'm sure it will be better....)


----------



## Adonis (Feb 7, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> People with powers being hunted down by the Government.....and the lead is a rogue. Sounds like Jumper to me(I'm sure it will be better....)



That's such a generic plotline, though, and Jumper/Heroes were hardly the first to do it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> That's such a generic plotline, though, and Jumper/Heroes were hardly the first to do it.



True. X-Men also did it.

I suppose the style of the trailer just reminds me of Jumper, but this one looks like it will be more action oriented. Plus, Jumper just came out last year and pissed me off dearly.


----------



## Gambitz (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like Dakota Fanning's actually watchable in this film. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 7, 2009)

I plan on seeing what this is about.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 7, 2009)

Gambitz said:


> Looks like Dakota Fanning's actually watchable in this film. I'll give it a shot.



She isnt. Trust me...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 7, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> She isnt. Trust me...



I've never been annoyed by her.


----------



## Shidoshi (Feb 8, 2009)

Saw it.  It had potential, but I felt a bit let down by it.  It's almost like they forgot about the point of what they were doing in the midsts of all the special effects...which were pretty badass, I won't lie.

I wouldn't necessarily see it in theaters...I didn't see _Jumper_ until it came out on DVD.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn, this movie was terrible.

The acting was god-awful and the story... I just couldn't get into it.

The only redeeming quality is that he broke those cuffs.

I thought it was transparent.  The backstory seemed like it was pulled out of a hat.

Chris Evans is usually a little better at being the comic relief... even though he comes off as a less-funny Ryan Reynolds.

Dakota Fanning is already a burnout.  Child star ftw.

Camilla Belle can't act.  End of discussion.

The cinematography felt so forced to me.  It was like the director wanted to be Michel Gondry and failed.

And why so much color?  Even the movers had rainbows emanating from their hands.  And someone explain to me why a construction company uses red, green, and blue sand?


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2009)

I hate Dakota Fanning. Especially now with that New Moon shit surrounding her.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 9, 2009)

Kasuke Sadiki said:


> As for the jumper comparisons, the actors seem better.


Jamie Bell>You, foo...


Gambitz said:


> Looks like Dakota Fanning's actually watchable in this film. I'll give it a shot.



Lawl, peodphilia

cuz she looks like hooker...


----------



## Fenton (Feb 9, 2009)

I would've liked this movie better if they actually finished the damn thing. It's the same mistake Jumper made in that they were so anxious for a franchise they ended up with a half assed movie that nobody wanted to see anymore of.



Vonocourt said:


> Jamie Bell>You, foo...
> 
> 
> Lawl, peodphilia
> ...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2009)

You guys know that Dakota Fanning is also the voice of Coraline right?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 9, 2009)

lol, I like Dakoto fanning. Even though her screaming annoyed me in War of the Worlds..........


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I like Dakoto fanning. Even though her screaming annoyed me in War of the Worlds..........



I would be screaming too if Aliens were turning people into naked powder around me.


----------



## Fenton (Feb 9, 2009)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I would be screaming too if Aliens were turning people into naked powder around me.



And your only hope for survival was Tom Cruise. Didn't see that movie

On topic. Camilla Belle needs to go back to hiding her eyebrows with her bangs.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 9, 2009)

Rokudo Mukuro said:


> And your only hope for survival was Tom Cruise. Didn't see that movie
> 
> On topic. Camilla Belle needs to go back to hiding her eyebrows with her bangs.



Well we all know, Cruise warned us about Emperor Xandu


----------



## Jake (Mar 6, 2009)

the movie sounds great


----------



## Kasuke Sadiki (Mar 6, 2009)

The loli is strong in this one. I think I've been watching too much anime, I kinda wanted Chris and Dakota to hook up lol. Anyway I enjoyed the movie, the figth scenes were cool 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a bit unrealistic that the mover guy (Nick?) would be able to come up with such an intricate plan though


----------



## White★Star (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't seen it but I heard alot of good things about it. Is it a good movie?


----------

